# Drying his clothes over and over?



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

DH is a slug about his laundry, which he does. Namely he leaves his clothes in the washer and in the dryer. I leave his clothes in the dryer and then throw mine in with his, and put the dryer on. When my clothes are done, I take them out. This means his clothes get dried and dried and dried before he ever takes them out of there. It's annoying. But anyway.

Is this bad for his clothes?


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I just gotta ask, why don't you just take his out with yours? Seems like it would be less annoying. JMHO

The more clothes are washed/dried, the more wear they will show. Not to mention the waste involved with the extra drying time, water, detergent, etc.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I would just chuck 'em in a pile. That would also make it easier to sort out your OWN clothes from his...save YOURSELF some time...


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have the arrangement of, "you do your laundry, I'll do mine" and his gets in the way, I would probably just remove his from the washing machine and put it aside and let him take care of it as he saw fit. Then I would do my own laundry.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*sage* - Generally, I feel that the clothes dryer does a number on my stuff, so perhaps multiple drying cycles may shorten the life of DH's wearables. And it also adds up as far as expense, adding to what *Rose_2005* said. 

And I'd also just take the clothes out and leave them in a pile, if you do have the mine and yours laundry thing. Nothing smells quite like washed, undried clothes sitting for a few days.  Maybe he'll get the message then! 

disclaimer: Yours truly is the laundry hound here. DH is one of those "just throw everything in together, dump in the detergent, press any button that will get it going, and walk away!"


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Clementine said:


> I just gotta ask, why don't you just take his out with yours? Seems like it would be less annoying. JMHO





rose2005 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice for you to take his out, and sort them for him? Rose


Waaalllll, it would certainly be nice for me to remove and sort his clothes, (and heck, why don't I just put them away, which is the implication of this non-action anyway) but I'm the breadwinner and he's just being a lazy butt. 

We do have a freezer where clothes sometimes get stacked, but mostly if clothes get stacked, they just get left there, not folded, not put away. Then the cat, various truck and house parts, etc., and mail lands atop them.



Murron said:


> And I'd also just take the clothes out and leave them in a pile, if you do have the mine and yours laundry thing. Nothing smells quite like washed, undried clothes sitting for a few days.  Maybe he'll get the message then!
> 
> disclaimer: Yours truly is the laundry hound here. DH is one of those "just throw everything in together, dump in the detergent, press any button that will get it going, and walk away!"


As far as everything all together, that's me, cold water for everything. But I have the ability to go make sure it gets moved, dried and put away.

Thanks so much for your thoughts; I just need some perspective here. 
:frypan:


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

DH has always done his own laundry. He's very particular about how they are washed and folded. If I run into a pile of his clothes in the washer or dryer I put them in the laundry basket then put mine in the machine, leaving the laundry basket on top of the washer for him to pick up. Just make sure you have two laundry baskets


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Drying clothes does wear them out a bit. Put his clothes in a laundry basket, put them on his side of the bed. Tell him he's not allowed to go to bed until he puts up his clothes!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> Drying clothes does wear them out a bit. Put his clothes in a laundry basket, put them on his side of the bed. Tell him he's not allowed to go to bed until he puts up his clothes!


Lynn ~ Oh, my. I've done that. I've actually put all of the clothes folded, nice and neat, _on his side_ of the bed. Hoping he'll put them away before lights out. He just moved them onto the floor!  I knew he was just pulling my chain at that point. Goober.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

When DH first moved in he said he would do his own laundry. Okaaaay.
I kept coming across laundry in the washer that stank, so now I and only I touch the washer. I love doing laundry.
But I hate the putting away.
But I do it anyway, including DH's. Sometimes I do leave the clean clothes in the hamper for him to use as he needs and sometimes I get razy and put them in drawers.
I find it just easier to take the 5 minutes and put them away (if only in the 'clean' basket) than warring with him over it.
I have other things I can war about


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My goodness, is he realted to MY husband?! Mine will throw wet clothes in iwth a full dryer of dry clothes!!! i am sure it is to keep from having to fold them as he knows I will. The other thing is he CRAMS like 2 loads of laundry into our large capacity washer, then tries to shove them all in the dryer at once. May I add, moldy clothes is NOT a nice smell....


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

By the way, am I the only one who folds his laundry inside out...if it comes down the chute that way, that's the way it gets washed, dried and folded. Takes a breath to flip clothes right side out when taking them off, takes me 10 minutes to sort through a bunch of them and flip them around.

Small revenges...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok.. I have got one!.. pet peeve about laundry that is.
I hate reaching down into the long johns to retrieve the undies that came off when the long johns did.
Same for socks.
aaarrrggghhhhhh
eewwww
uugghnn


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I do everything in my household. Laundry, Cleaning, Etc. But I do not work outside of the home so I feel that it's my job. I don't know what else I would do when the kids are napping. Plus it only takes 2 minutes to put a load of laundry away. We don't wear anything that needs ironed....so maybe that helps.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I find that it is much easier and more efficient for one person to be in charge of all of the whatever it is than to divvy it up. For example, I do all of the laundry. It would be a nightmare for me to make each household member do his or her own laundry -- much easier to sort all the whites, all the darks, all the towels, etc., and sort it out later. They have to PUT AWAY their own wash, but laundering it is my job.

DH does plenty too -- he does all of the outdoor labor, which is plentiful. Likewise it would be silly for him to delegate me to do the side yard, daughter to do the front yard, etc. He's got the lawn mower out - just mow it all. 

If your DH must do his own laundry because you're the breadwinner, why can't he do your laundry too? And then if he doesn't, why can't you then complain because your laundry isn't done properly? 

In our house, we try to keep this rule: If it needs done and you've got time to do it, doesn't matter whose job it "should" be -- families help each other, and it balances out.

OK, this isn't what you asked.  But there may be a bigger issue.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

edayna said:


> I find that it is much easier and more efficient for one person to be in charge of all of the whatever it is than to divvy it up. For example, I do all of the laundry. It would be a nightmare for me to make each household member do his or her own laundry -- much easier to sort all the whites, all the darks, all the towels, etc., and sort it out later. They have to PUT AWAY their own wash, but laundering it is my job.
> 
> DH does plenty too -- he does all of the outdoor labor, which is plentiful. Likewise it would be silly for him to delegate me to do the side yard, daughter to do the front yard, etc. He's got the lawn mower out - just mow it all.


Merrr, I do most of the yardwork, front, sides, back, front, trash



> If your DH must do his own laundry because you're the breadwinner, why can't he do your laundry too? And then if he doesn't, why can't you then complain because your laundry isn't done properly?


Yeah, why doesn't he? Indeed. If I wait for him to do it, I have no clean clothes, is why ... 



> In our house, we try to keep this rule: If it needs done and you've got time to do it, doesn't matter whose job it "should" be -- families help each other, and it balances out.


Good rule if it works. Yeah, other issue.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

This is what I call "Winning through incompetence". When someone hates a job, they purposely do it poorly, or not at all. Then others around them get exasperated and take the job away from them because it's just easier to *not* have to fight with the slob who won't do it. And, voila! Another hated job is taken off their list of responsibilities! Sweet!

I've seen it lots in the workplace, I'm sure you all have, too.

Yeah, I'd go with talking to him (calmly) about it, telling him he is acting like an irresponsible child to not take care of simple, easy tasks just because he doesn't want to. Then I'd make sure you have at least two laundry baskets, and throw his wet laundry in his basket, and let it rot if need be. This could get kinda gross, hope you have a way of closing a door to the laundry area in case company comes over, or just so you don't have to look at it all the time.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I work, hubby does not. I get one load started before I leave as this is safe and he finishes w/drying/folding. I hide my work clothes. Hubby thinks everything should be washed in hot water. You can imagine some results!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

LOL what different ways we all have.
I do my own laundry and my son does his own unless he has to have something done when he cant get to it. I dont have a problems switching his to the dryer or if its in the way of mine going in the washer. Sometimes I will fold his sometimes not. Mosty this all works out well.
He will switch towels or my clothes except if its my underwear. That he will not touch. Silly kid, I say but its clean! Still he will wait all day even untill I am around and not touch it at all. Wont take them out of the dryer either. 
As for putting his clothes away.. well I have around 6-7 baskets and I can never find one when I need it. They are always in his room filled with his clothes. In vairous stages of wear. He has some weird system for clean/almost clean/dirty clothes that I dont even want to try and figure out.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Murron said:


> Lynn ~ Oh, my. I've done that. I've actually put all of the clothes folded, nice and neat, _on his side_ of the bed. Hoping he'll put them away before lights out. He just moved them onto the floor!  I knew he was just pulling my chain at that point. Goober.


Eeargh, mine too!
D'you want to know what my bedroom looks like half the time? Oh look, a mountain of DH's dirty socks (in his end table, eew!) he apparently cannot take ten feet to the hamper, the once clean sheets I leftf olded on the bed for a moment are now strewn across the floor, the clean things I had folded are now in a pile by the dresser (BY it! Come on now!)...

Sage, I feel for you. Did yours have a mom who did everything/enforced nothing too?!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Welshmom said:


> Then I'd make sure you have at least two laundry baskets, and throw his wet laundry in his basket, and let it rot if need be. This could get kinda gross, hope you have a way of closing a door to the laundry area in case company comes over, or just so you don't have to look at it all the time.



Bingo. Two baskets, one for stuff coming out of the washer, one for stuff coming out of the dryer. If you need the machine and his stuff is in it, dump it in one of the baskets.

It seems petty, but if you work outside of the home, the work of running the house should be done by both of you.

Good luck.

Jennifer


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I think if this laundry issue gets solved, there will still be a much larger issue lurking.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

When I feel I do too much of the housework I cut back on how much I work until I no longer resent him. My marriage is more important than the house or my job or money (at our level where DH has a great paying job). In 1996 after 5 years marriage and 11 years hard work by me I quit work AND housework for about 6 months until I felt like he had finally done as much work as I had over the life of the marriage. Then I went to parttime and all the housework. 

If he can not work or earns a lot less no doubt your money gets him something of value- like a child "do you want me to do your laundry or earn the money you spend on X? If you can't do your laundry I will but you can no longer have money for X"

For us now I have most of the laundry for my work so I do it, and his bits I toss on top of his dresser unsorted or unfolded. We also have 7 laundry baskets so I can always find one. Still when he does a load and claims he needs me to come teach him how to use the washer or dryer I read him the riot act- I had to figure it out when we first got the washer, he can also.


----------

